# SIC-Ringe



## sunny (18. Februar 2005)

Muss ja mal ne ganz blöde Frage stellen.

Ihr habt schon öfters gesagt, dass bei Brandungsruten mit SIC-Ringen keine Probleme mit geflochtenen Keulen auftreten.

Meine Brandungsruten sind ja nu schon zwei/drei Jahre alt (Daiwa Tornado, 80-200gr. WG). Wie kann ich denn eindeutig erkennen, ob da SIC-Ringe dran sind? Nicht, dass ich mir gleich die Rute zerlege, wenn ich mit Geflochtener fische.

sunny #h


----------



## JanS (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: SIC-Ringe*

hmm 

1. wirst du dir nicht die rute zerlegen sondern deine ringe werden evnt. rillen bekommen ... 

2. gehe ich ganz stark davon aus das daiwa ruten grundsätzlich mit sic ringen ausstattet ..

soo ich hoffe dir is geholfen ... natürlich übernehme ich für meine aussagen keine garantie ...

gruß
jan


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: SIC-Ringe*

Keine Panik,
SIC Ringe sind auch nicht das NonPlusUltra... 

Auch gute Aluoxydringe halten Geflecht Jahrelang stand und Fuji Hardloy sind sogar noch besser als SIC!!

Eingesägt werden minderwertige Ringe und das hauptsächlich beim Spinnfischen, wo wirklich STÄNDIG (!!!) die Schnur durch die Ringe läuft.

Laß Dich also von der allgemeinen "SIC Hysterie" nicht anstecken und geh einfach fischen  #h


----------



## sunny (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: SIC-Ringe*

Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage. Danke

sunny #h


----------



## bibobbarsch (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: SIC-Ringe*

Hallo,

und was ist mit Titanium Oxyd Ringe ? Ich hab gehört, die sollen qualitativ minderwertiger seien als SIC-Ringe, aber geflochtene Schnur kann ich mit denen fischen oder ? Bei denen gibt es keine Rillen nicht war ? Mensch dieser ganze RingHYPE ist echt zum speihen, früher hatten wir Porzelaneinlagen in den Ringen, oder gar keine Einlagen oder gar keine Ringe ... ha ha !


----------



## degl (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: SIC-Ringe*



bibobbarsch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und was ist mit Titanium Oxyd Ringe ? Ich hab gehört, die sollen qualitativ minderwertiger seien als SIC-Ringe, aber geflochtene Schnur kann ich mit denen fischen oder ? Bei denen gibt es keine Rillen nicht war ? Mensch dieser ganze RingHYPE ist echt zum speihen, früher hatten wir Porzelaneinlagen in den Ringen, oder gar keine Einlagen oder gar keine Ringe ... ha ha !


 
Und auch nur Monoschnur, da gabs das Prob nicht

gruß degl


----------



## peterws (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: SIC-Ringe*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> [...] Fuji Hardloy sind sogar noch besser als SIC!!



Woher nimmst Du denn diese Überzeugung?

@Sunny
Der Spitzenring ist immer der am meisten belastete. Schaue ihn Dir nachdem Du eine Weile mit Geflecht gefischt hast genau an, ggf. auch mal einen Wattebausch durchziehen. Wenn noch alles Glatt ist, dann hast Du auf jeden Fall eine hochwertige Ringeinlage, ob SIC oder nicht.


----------

